# Probesitzen Meta TR/AM 29 2021 L/XL



## Friedrichshain (3. Dezember 2020)

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Meta TR 29 2021 zu holen und würde vorab gerne mal Probesitzen.
Wenn jemand im Saarland und näherer Umgebung ein Bike in L/XL hat und mich mal Probesitzen lassen würde , wäre das eine echte Hilfe.
Schon mal vielen Dank...


----------



## anderson (3. Dezember 2020)

Radbox Freiburg hatte glaube ich ein TR in L als Testrad im Laden. Vielleicht ist dir das aber zu weit. Könntest du auf jede Fall ausgiebig auf den Freiburger Trails testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friedrichshain (3. Dezember 2020)

Danke für den Tipp....
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der näher dran ist..


----------



## Steff1337 (2. Februar 2022)

Tach zusammen,
bevor ich einen neuen Fred aufmache frage ich mal über diesen hier:

Ich suche einmal Probesitzen für das META TR29 in XL in Raum Köln, oder Freiburg.
Bin 1,90m groß mit SL 92.


----------



## silent_silver (21. November 2022)

In Hannover gibts ein XL TR29, falls der Bedarf bei jemandem bestehen sollte


----------

